#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-29
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-11-30
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-12-01
<dholbach> good morning!
<dholbach> nigelb, heya - we need to get a few people to identify the good patches and get them into sponsoring!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-12-02
<dholbach> good morning!
<nigelb> dholbach: hey, vacation now :)
<dholbach> great! hope you enjoy it!
<nigelb> dholbach: Not really, I'm bored, why else wold I be on IRC at vacation ;)
<nigelb> I'll work on the loco script tomorrow
<dholbach> great
<nigelb> and I need to do the cleansweep stats
<nigelb> so less time, so much to do :-)
<dholbach> which stats?
<nigelb> dholbach: the weekly stats
<nigelb> Missed it on Monday with the running around and packing
<dholbach> ah ok, well that shouldn't take too much time :)
<nigelb> nah, just about posting it
<nigelb> dholbach: Is there a particular reason why we're stuck on the package training front?
<dholbach> it needs somebody to do the work
<nigelb> hrm, I have a free day tomorrow.  I'll coordinate with you when I'm free :)
<dholbach> sweet
<dholbach> or just follow up on the thread, so we can pull in the others too
<dholbach> I'd love to see more sessions again :)
<nigelb> Me too.
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-12-03
<dholbach> good morning!
